# New to handguns......not new to guns in general



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm new to handguns, but not new to guns in general (Mossberg 500A is my go-to).

I have been to almost 10 gun shops in my area, and have done hours of reading on the net about the kind of gun I want and what are the proper ways to go about choosing one.

I have foregone the revolver simply for the fact that I like slimmer guns. I also have foregone the .40 and .45 cal simply for the fact that I love to shoot and I dont want to blow my college savings on ammo, so i'm sticking to 9mm....

From what I can research, and without shooting either, I have come up with 2 choices. I am looking in the sub-$500 range.

Taurus 24/7 Pro 9mm

Ruger SR9

I belive that both are fantastic guns, and the Ruger/Taurus is the only one that fits PERFECTLY in my hand. Glocks, HK's, Kimbers, XD's, XD-M's all fit like a brick in my hand.

Without shooting either (still working on that), would these be some good guns to start off my new hobby with?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Brandon1 said:


> Without shooting either (still working on that), would these be some good guns to start off my new hobby with?


I think either one would be fine to start with. Ruger had to recall the SR9, so if you get one, make sure the one you get did not escape the recall.

PhilR.


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Yeah, I've been making sure that the ones I was looking at were the new models.

Cheapest i've found is $380. Anyplace better than that?


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

That seems to be a good price for a Ruger SR9


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Is this going to be a self defense gun, carry gun, or for fun?


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Actually just for fun, CCW eventually.


----------



## Brandon1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Any more advice on this? The more shops and people I talk to, the more I hear a 50/50 Split between the SR9 and the 24/7 Pro.

The SR9 feels better in my hand, but the 24/7 is a little cheaper.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Both are good guns. For a "little cheaper" don't concern yourself with the minor difference in cost and get the one you like better. In the long run you will be much happier.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Ruger, though it's had issues specifically with the SR9, has a much better reputation for reliability and quality that Taurus. I'd take the Ruger.

Shoot the hell out of it, and maybe upgrade in the future... For under $500... great gun (post-recall). For $380... buy it.

JeffWard


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

haven't shot the sr9 but ruger has good reliability. I have a taurus and its been a great gun kinda 50/50 on reliability from reading what others have too say. mine is still running 100% with no issues. it was my first gun also but as time goes on you'll blow every dime possible trying to get something new.


----------



## LauraCraft (Sep 19, 2021)

jeb21 said:


> That seems to be a good price for a Ruger SR9


Yeah That's The Good One too.


----------

